# Anyone have success with MAOI Moclobemide?



## BearFan (Mar 22, 2008)

While not know to be as strong as the irreversible MAOIS, it's still a MAOI, and I've seen some studies on its efficacy on social anxiety. Anyone on the board currently use or have had success with it? The good thing about it is the wash out period is much less (a day or two compared to the weeks on the others) and a much better track record on use with other medications and much less risk of the dreaded hypertensive crisis.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I think it was found to be not better then placebo, anecdoral reports arent good either.


----------



## BearFan (Mar 22, 2008)

But what are the anecdotal reports comparing it to the regular MAOIs like Parnate and Nardil or SSRIs? It seems theoretically that Moclobemide (branded as Aurorix, Manerix) would have efficacy somewhere below the conventional MAOIs but ahead of SNRIs.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

BearFan said:


> But what are the anecdotal reports comparing it to the regular MAOIs like Parnate and Nardil or SSRIs? It seems theoretically that Moclobemide (branded as Aurorix, Manerix) would have efficacy somewhere below the conventional MAOIs but ahead of SNRIs.


Yeah, but it seems even worse then buspar in practice, id just go for a "real" maoi. Anecdotally its seems far inferior to the ssri's.


----------



## BearFan (Mar 22, 2008)

Really? No one benefited from this drug on this board? Because there were a few efficacy studies showing that it beat placebo, and comapred to SSRIs without the side effects.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I took it for awhile and didn't personally find any benefits, gave me a nasty case of TMJ too.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

This is the patch, yes?


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

papaSmurf said:


> This is the patch, yes?


Nah that's Emsam (selegiline).


----------



## BearFan (Mar 22, 2008)

FYI, my moclobermide experiment may be coming close to an end. While their is an effect on social anxiety I just feel too agitated and on an ongoing basis to stick with it more than a week. It's not a tolerable agitation like a coffee buzz or starting an SSRI, but more like the 'on the edge feeling' more like a panic attack that could be coming on. And this is while on quite a bit of xanax. I really wanted to like this one too.


----------



## BearFan (Mar 22, 2008)

An update: Moclobermide 'feels' quite like and SNRI in effect. And this should be the case since it is primarily a MAO-A Inhibitor. The main thing that attracted me to Moclobermide was the apparent lack of sexual side effects, side effects in general, no diet restrictions on starndard doses and less risk of hypertensive crisis compared to the traditional MAOIs. For me, it doesn't really knock out the depression as well as even the regular SSRIs unfortunately, and there is quite a bit of agitation that comes along with this drug. This report seems to be somewhat similar to what others have said. It feels quite like Pristiq but I would say less efficacious even. There is a social anxiety reduction effect however I must admit (I have noticed being more assertive in public etc) . But since it didn't alleviate my depression as much, I didn't want to go out as much even though I could talk easier. For somewhat without much anxiety, I think moclobermide could be a useful option. The problem is that there are quite a few other options that would be better trying first.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

I took up to 1200mg Moclobemide / day to no avail. This stuff can't compare to real MAOIs, but I think anyone who tries it out should go up to ~900mg / day if necessary before giving up.


----------



## BearFan (Mar 22, 2008)

Medline, I can't find a doc that will easily rx parnate or nadil. I can get a schedule II (Schedule I is any illegal drug) stimulant much easier than that. I can however get emsam. How does this compare to parnate? Selegiline being an irreversible MAOI.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

I have used Selegiline mainly at MAO-B selective doses for motivation issues for which it worked, but I have no personal experience with higher / unselective doses of Selegiline. It's probably more effective in the treatment of anergic depression than for anxiety. If you can get a Schedule II drug (I guess you mean a stimulant) relatively easy then I think you should go for it. Taken as needed and if necessary combined with a benzo very effective IMHO.


----------



## feelalone (May 1, 2010)

I tried Aurorix, first time I went to a pdoc fo my SA he prescibed me this med. It was about 11 years ago... I didnt feel anything, but i dont remember the dose. Anyway, after several months pdoc decided to prescribe me something stronger, so he changed aurorix with efexor. Nothing also with efexor, I think these meds dont work form me.


----------



## donk (Aug 2, 2009)

I had very good results with this moclobemide. I quit it because I was getting an odd pressure in the neck and head. They warn of occipital headaches as a possible side effect and that was enough for me.


----------



## BearFan (Mar 22, 2008)

I've been using it for almost 2 weeks. I think the main problem with this drug is that since people think its a MAOI its going to be a really strong and effective drug. There is an effect, don't get me wrong, but the efficacy to me seems to be at or lower than an SSRI. It has helped slightly at the 300mg dose (150x2) but its making me quite irritable and I had to use a lot of xanax to keep the agitation at bay. Apparently 600mg in divided doses you get more of an effect, but just not sure I can tolerate that much. If I had to make a comparison (and it's somewhat hard since its a different class), it feels alot like Pristiq. It's hard to pigeon hole what this medication is good for because, while it has an effect on social anxiety and depression, paradoxically it doesn't help much with generalized disorder.


----------



## BearFan (Mar 22, 2008)

Interesting you say that Medline. It was weird that in my psychopharmoclogy book (Stahl), said that part of amphetamines action is that they are like weak MAO inhibitors. I'm not quite why this is the case. Although many say that SSRI+Stimulant aren't nearly the same as being on a MAOI.


----------



## Rbk (Aug 5, 2010)

I was taking moclobemide(Mocloxil) by two months in 300mg dosage(2x150). I read that it should be 600mg for social anxiety, but doctor prescribed 300(like for depresion).
Im not sure now, how well it was working, but for me it was not a placebo, like many people are saying. No side effects, only higher blood pressure when mixed with beer. From positive sides - sleep is shorter and you feel more relaxed after it. Few times, I remember that I was much less anxious in public situations when taking that drug. 

But of course - don't believe that moclobemide is strong drug. Many people which I know are saying that it is placebo and I believe them that it is not working on them. 

And remember not to mix it with other antidepresants because it is dangerous.


----------



## nostromo (Jun 30, 2012)

honestly i find extremely disturbing how some of the members (even the most advanced ones) just report "the med didnt work, was ****" without even mentioning their situation at the time and what the symptoms were. Maybe it was simply the wrong med for your situation, but no one will ever know.


----------



## nostromo (Jun 30, 2012)

Ive been on it for a month and it definitely works for me, even at 300mg daily. Its not placebo. I even DO body contact now


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

Moclobemide absolutely works, but it lasts maybe 4 hours at the most. That short effect renders it almost worthless. Almost. It's one of those things to keep around for recreation.


----------

